# [Access] Bild aus Bericht oder Diagramm erzeugen



## derGugi (24. September 2003)

Hallo
Ich möchte ein Bild aus einem Bericht oder einem Chart erzeugen (per VBA). Also der Bericht soll als JPEG oder so abgespeichert werden. Ist das möglich?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Slizzzer (29. September 2003)

Hi!

Wofür brauchst Du die Bilder (Mailversand, Bebilderung von z.B. Diplomarbeiten)?
Wenn Mailversand -> vielleicht eher als PDF (PDF-Drucker einrichten)?
Muß es unbedingt automatisch sein (sonst Screenshot vom geöffneten Bericht)?


----------



## derGugi (29. September 2003)

Jo also:

Der Wunsch ist ein dynamisches Charterzeugungsprogramm zu erstellen. Ich habe einzelne Tabellen angelegt und die Funktionen dafür geschrieben, läuft eigentlich ganz gut. Nun hatte ich das Problem, dass ich die charts in Berichten Brauche. Um das zu lösen, erstellte ich mir ein Unter-Bericht, in den ich die erstellten Charts kopierte (per Clipboard). Die eigentlichen Berichte hatten nun dieses Unterformular drauf und zeigten die Diagramme an. 
Nun kamen aber 2 Probleme auf:
1. Die Lösung übers Clipboard ist nicht gerade sehr anwenderfreundlich.
2. Sobald eine MDE erstellt wurde, gehts nicht mehr. Denn ich öffne den Report in DesignView um die alten Charts zu löschen und die neuen einzufügen.
Darum muss ich mir was neues überlegen. Eine Idee wäre das erstellte Diagramm als Bild abzuspeichern und dann im Report dieses in ein PictureBox laden. das würde mir am Besten gefallen, weiss aber nicht, ob das geht. 
Eine andere wäre, ein Screenshot von dem report  zu machen, auf dem die Diagramme gespeichert sind. 

das tönt jetzt wahrscheinlich alles etwas kompliziert..  darum meine Hauptfragen:

Wie mach ich aus einem Diagramm ein Bild? Im DesignModus könnt ich ja Change to Image auswählen. (rechtsklick, change to image). Aber das geht wahrscheinlich nicht in einer MDE. 
PDF-Drucker ist keine gute Idee, da ich den sonst auf jedem Client installieren müsste... Also wenns geht muss das ohne separate Tools möglich sein.
ja, es muss automatisch sein 

so, hoffentlich hats jemand kapiert


----------



## Slizzzer (29. September 2003)

So weit ich weiss gibt es ein Add-in für die grafische Darstellung von Charts in Access. Das läßt sich in Formulare und Berichte einbauen.
Prüf doch mal per Setup, ob Du das nachinstallieren kannst.


----------



## derGugi (29. September 2003)

Das Chart hab ich ja schon..  Ist standardmässig installiert. Lässt sich über Rechtsklick auf die Symbolleiste dan Anpassen (customize), dann commands und toolbox. dort kann man chart auswählen. (weiss jetzt nicht, wies auf deutsch aussieht)


----------

